# Roccat Kave Control Device Problem



## lyndonguitar (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a problem with my Roccat Kave Control Device, only the volume control part

This one 






Now I don't know if its broken or not but im sure its not because I was just using it a few days ago just fine and Its been in the same place since, did not drop it, etc

The Volume Controls doesn't work properly. If turn the volume controller up, volume doesn't move, but if I turn the Controller down, The volume goes up, while it should go down.

sometimes when I keep on turning it goes back to normal. but whenever I tried to turn the volume down. After I stop, It automatically goes up.

The whole device is not busted as the headphones are still working fine as well as the mute button, channel controls, game movie mode controller, 

the only ones not working properly the volume control spinner

Good thing my KB has a volume control but I hope I can still fix this.

I've tried unplugging my usb devices but it did not work.

Can it be a driver problem??? Sound Drivers?


----------

